# Passat 3C ABS problem (03201 - Adaptation Overboost )



## st_vlad (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a problem with ABS on the Passat 3C 2.0FSI.
Now i have abs with 5 faults:
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component and/or Version: J104 C4 440 V2 0003
Software Coding: 0000384
Work Shop Code: WSC 24110 943 89146
5 Faults Found:
03201 - Adaptation Overboost 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01542 - Yaw Rate Sensor (G202) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
I tried to make basic settings activation (according to instruction wikki.ross-tech) but unfortunetly i have "error" every time after "GO" button pushing during the Basic Settings activation.
Can somebody help me and explain what is wrong?
I think maybe its happened because of fault:
03201 - Adaptation Overboost 
What is the reason of this fault and how to clear it?


_Modified by st_vlad at 1:11 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Start with posting a complete Auto-Scan using a current version of VCDS and make sure to include the VIN as well.


----------



## st_vlad (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Complete Autoscan for this car:
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090830
Sunday,18,October,2009,13:19:17:36656
Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8Z000413 Mileage: 10410km/6468miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 06F 906 056 GE HW: Hardware No 
Component: MED9.5.10 00 8940 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
1 Fault Found:
005715 - Please check DTC Memory of ABS Controller 
P1653 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 10417 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:18:00
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 42.0°C
Readiness: 0110 0100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 S HW: 09G 927 750 S
Component: AQ 250 6F 0746 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 26
Reset counter: 0
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775789707
Coding: 0004480
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
5 Faults Found:
03201 - Adaptation Overboost 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01542 - Yaw Rate Sensor (G202) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
01279 - Longitudinal Acceleration Sensor (G251) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 CC HW: 3C0 907 044 CC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707 
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00041 - Indirect Ventilation Flap Motor (V213) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 10417 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:18:28

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AL HW: 3C0 937 049 AL
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000005025468
Coding: 01848F0700041A00470A00000F000000000C5D435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00012 000 00000
Part No: 3C1 955 419 A
Component: Wischer 200607 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00012 
1 Fault Found:
00906 - Horn (H1) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 10417 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1PDTYARO 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
3 Faults Found:
01578 - Airbag Deactivation Warning Lamp; Passenger Side (K145) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - MIL ON
01228 - Airbag Cut-Off Switch for Passenger Side (E224) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
02756 - Redundant signal path of Airbag cut-off switch - front passenger side (E224) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 B HW: 3C0 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 005 0010 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507E 
Coding: 0001001
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 853 GX HW: 3C0 920 853 GX
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C059010A72
Coding: 3F3D0C04C01002
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AB HW: 3C0 959 433 AB
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000088878716
Coding: 0000053
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.134 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 10410 km
Temperature: 13.0°C
Voltage: 12.40 V
Voltage: 12.20 V
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AB HW: 3C0 959 433 AB
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0472 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0801860E763004941570084B0B6038A1
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2461 
Coding: 0000182
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
1 Fault Found:
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000094326
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 24110 943 89146
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the scan, that helps figuring things out. Is there anything we should know about this car? Was it involved in an accident? Have you replaced any components/control modules? If so, which did you replace?


----------



## st_vlad (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Actually I am not sure about history of this car. I have got the car in this condition. Car not damaged by the road accident. But have a problem with electronics. I think some units already replaced and wrongly coded (Transmittion ECU, Engine ECU, Instrument cluster). Airbag faults- because of car a little parsed now







.


----------



## st_vlad (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (st_vlad)*

Any idea about
03201 - Adaptation Overboost ?


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (st_vlad)*

did you ever get this resolved?


----------

